# V 22 in Halifax...Very cool



## Navy_Blue (7 Apr 2006)

A V 22 Osprey has been buzzing around Halifax the last few days.  I got my first real views of it today when it was over Stadaconna.  I must say it looks much cooler in the flesh.  I think it was here for cold weather trials must be soon ready to pack up.  Anyone know when the the US will be flying them operationally??



Took out the "F" happy


----------



## aesop081 (7 Apr 2006)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> A *VF 22 * Osprey has been buzzing around Halifax the last few days.  I got my first real views of it today when it was over Stadaconna.  I must say it looks much cooler in the flesh.  I think it was here for cold weather trials must be soon ready to pack up.  Anyone know when the the US will be flying them operationally??



V-22.....there's nothing "F" about it  ;D

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/v-22.htm


----------



## Navy_Blue (7 Apr 2006)

oops lol.


----------



## Trinity (7 Apr 2006)

Wow.

This project lives?

I saw footage a few years ago of crash after crash after crash
of the Osprey.  I can only assume they fixed that problem.


----------



## Inch (8 Apr 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> I'll have to take a spin down Caldwell Rd. tommorrow.



Won't see squat on Caldwell, it isn't in Shearwater. It was buzzing around the Int'l on Wed while I was there doing some autorotations. The only thing other than Sea Kings flying out of Shearwater is a Brit Apache Longbow.


----------



## Inch (8 Apr 2006)

The one I saw was grey.


----------



## ringo (8 Apr 2006)

What's the Brit Apache up to at Sherawater?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2006)

ringo said:
			
		

> What's the Brit Apache up to at Sherawater?



Cold weather trials


----------



## Inch (9 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Cold weather trials



Yup, she's all painted up in orange on the surfaces they want to test for icing.


----------



## karl28 (9 Apr 2006)

Just was wondering if the CF could use this craft as a SAR replacement, or is it to unproven to be in that role ?


----------



## Armymatters (11 Apr 2006)

There is a similar airplane to the V-22, which is also from Bell, the Bell/Agusta BA609 tilt-rotor. It is smaller than the V-22, and is powered by a pair of PWC PT-6's. You can easily mistake the BA609 from a distance with a V-22, if they are painted the same way.


----------



## Inch (12 Apr 2006)

Armymatters said:
			
		

> There is a similar airplane to the V-22, which is also from Bell, the Bell/Agusta BA609 tilt-rotor. It is smaller than the V-22, and is powered by a pair of PWC PT-6's. You can easily mistake the BA609 from a distance with a V-22, if they are painted the same way.



Thanks for the info, but I already said it was indeed an Osprey. I'm going to let you in on a little secret us pilots have, we use these things called radios and when a tilt rotor aircraft that looks like an Osprey, is painted grey like an Osprey, and uses the call sign OspreyXX, it's probably an Osprey.

Maybe you need to have a closer look at the difference between the BA609 and the V-22, they have very different tails, the nose on the Osprey is much less pronounced and the fact that the BA609 looks like a Dash 8 with a tilt rotor makes is pretty easy to tell the two apart.


----------



## Navy_Blue (12 Apr 2006)

V-22 has a very distinctively wide fuselage as well.  and it was low enough to see it had a ramp.  I was impressed  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Apr 2006)

Inch said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, but I already said it was indeed an Osprey. I'm going to let you in on a little secret us pilots have, we use these things called radios and when a tilt rotor aircraft that looks like an Osprey, is painted grey like an Osprey, and uses the call sign OspreyXX, it's probably an Osprey.
> 
> Maybe you need to have a closer look at the difference between the BA609 and the V-22, they have very different tails, the nose on the Osprey is much less pronounced and the fact that the BA609 looks like a Dash 8 with a tilt rotor makes is pretty easy to tell the two apart.



Yeah, but they look the same in the pictures


----------



## Inch (12 Apr 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they look the same in the pictures



You're right, pictures don't lie. I guess seeing it in real life as it blew by me for an overhead break last week kind of confused me.  ;D


----------



## CF-22 Raptor (13 Apr 2006)

I was wondering, what makes Halifax a good place for cold weather testing? Does it even get _that_ cold over there? I would assume that Iqaluit would be a better testing ground? Is Halifax more favourable since Iqaluit is less developed and lacks certain CF installations?


----------



## Strike (13 Apr 2006)

It's not cold weather trials so much as icing trials.  You wouldn't believe the weather they will go up in.  I remember when the Cormorant was going through its trials.  The weather would pretty much be at limits for ceiling and visibility, with a forecast of icing in clouds and it would be the only thing in the air.


----------



## Strike (13 Apr 2006)

> Yeah, but they look the same in the pictures



 ???

http://www.aerospace-technology.com/projects/ba609/
http://images.google.ca/images?q=V-22+Osprey&hl=en&lr=&sa=X&oi=images&ct=title

Someone needs to get a new perscription for their glasses.   ;D


----------



## Inch (13 Apr 2006)

CF-22 Raptor said:
			
		

> I was wondering, what makes Halifax a good place for cold weather testing? Does it even get _that_ cold over there? I would assume that Iqaluit would be a better testing ground? Is Halifax more favourable since Iqaluit is less developed and lacks certain CF installations?



Strike's got it. Just to elaborate a bit. Most icing occurs just below the freezing level, so you don't need it to be -30 to do icing trials, in fact, at -30 there is actually very little liquid moisture in the air thus very little icing. Since Halifax tends to stay around 0 to -15 most of the winter and there is a lot of moisture in the air from the ocean, it makes it the ideal location to do icing trials.


----------



## Strike (13 Apr 2006)

> ...and there is a lot of moisture in the air from the ocean...



Most people would just call it fog.    :nana:


----------



## winchable (13 Apr 2006)

Maybe you guys at Shearwater can help me out,
I met two Scot's at the pub the night before this thread was posted, and I'm trying to figure out what they were flying and if anyone actually saw them (or if they were two Scot's taking the piss because I told them throwing telephone polls isn't a sport)
I know they weren't flying this...thing, but from what I remember they were flying one big one full of fuel and two smaller ones and they were doing mid-air refuels with.
Anyways, Cheers for any help.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Apr 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> http://www.aerospace-technology.com/projects/ba609/
> http://images.google.ca/images?q=V-22+Osprey&hl=en&lr=&sa=X&oi=images&ct=title
> ...



Someone needs to follow the conversation and draw their conclusions from more than just this thread :


----------



## Franko (14 Apr 2006)

Che said:
			
		

> I met two Scot's at the pub the night before this thread was posted, and I'm trying to figure out what they were flying and if anyone actually saw them



Found an image of Inch passing his rotary wing course....that help?







 ;D

Regards


----------



## Inch (14 Apr 2006)

Che said:
			
		

> Maybe you guys at Shearwater can help me out,
> I met two Scot's at the pub the night before this thread was posted, and I'm trying to figure out what they were flying and if anyone actually saw them (or if they were two Scot's taking the piss because I told them throwing telephone polls isn't a sport)
> I know they weren't flying this...thing, *but from what I remember they were flying one big one full of fuel and two smaller ones and they were doing mid-air refuels with.*Anyways, Cheers for any help.



The Scots would be part of Team Apache that's here for a few more weeks. Doing icing trials on the British Apache Longbow. As for the high-lighted sentence, were you drunk when you typed that or just trying to be purposely vague?  ;D



			
				C&P Crusader said:
			
		

> Found an image of Inch passing his rotary wing course....that help?
> 
> ;D
> 
> Regards



Oh my, trying to contain the laughter......ha.......ha......ha  ;D


----------



## Inch (14 Apr 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> Where do you put the bloodhound on this bad boy inch?



You sit on top of it Dr Strangelove style!


----------



## Scott (14 Apr 2006)

Naw, I just saw Inch's machine. Too bad it wasn't the _Hillier_ Hornet ;D


----------



## Bograt (15 Apr 2006)

Inch said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, but I already said it was indeed an Osprey. I'm going to let you in on a little secret us pilots have, we use these things called radios and when a tilt rotor aircraft that looks like an Osprey, is painted grey like an Osprey, and uses the call sign OspreyXX, it's probably an Osprey.


 

As an aside, thanks for the clarification on the longbow, I thought it was a US whirlybird. Wasn't allowed on that side of the hangar when I was there.

edited for spelling


----------

